# The EC-27J JEDI EW Aircraft Achieves 5,000 Flight Hours Fighting Daesh In The Electromagnetic Spectrum



## daftandbarmy (10 Feb 2021)

Belissimo!

The EC-27J JEDI is a variant of the successful Leonardo C-27J Spartan military transport aircraft that has been heavily modified to perform Electronic Warfare missions: the aircraft carries an internal JEDI system that is coupled with a tail antenna to to jam the frequency bands used to remotely operate IEDs and UAVs, in order to neutralize them and thus protect personnel on the ground around areas of interest. https://theaviationist.com/2021/02/...ghting-daesh-in-the-electromagnetic-spectrum/


----------

